# Shading a Jersey



## bubba1358 (Aug 30, 2013)

If this is set out in the field (and secured down, of course), would it provide adequate shade for a single Jersey?

http://www.marketumbrellasite.com/market_umbrellas/cantilever_market_umbrellas/cantilever_market_umbrella.html 

I like it because it is offset, giving the full spectrum of shade in an area out of range the pole. Plus, it's got a 9' diameter. Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Umbrellas can get ripped in the wind. We've had to replace several umbrellas for our patio furniture (they weren't the cheap ones, either) because the wind picked them up and broke the wood/metal that held the fabric.

Maybe try a cattle panel shelter with a tarp over top? Or a chain link dog kennel roof?


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 31, 2013)

X2


----------



## bubba1358 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks. Trying to think of something portable-ish that the kids ( 8 & 10 yo) could move.....


----------



## woodsie (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd love to know what you find out...I have lots of grass (6' swath) along the fence line I'd love to attempt to get her to mow down but no shade. I can't see umbrella really working though...cows like to rub on things too and would probably knock the stand over or wreck it. Sorry. Keep trying though, there has got to be an answer.


----------



## bubba1358 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks. I will keep looking. My concept, to be placed so the pole is out of range of the cow but the shade isn't, is such:







However, if I could afford a sun blocker, I'd just build permanent fencing and install a big ol barn. Alas.

On windy days, I do have trees available, which would be part of the rotation scheme, so the umbrella could be taken down and one of many trees providing shade. I thought of something with metal panels, but there's no way the kids could move that if I'm away for an afternoon at work.

Thanks for the wisdom. I'm going to continue brainstorming on this. There's GOT to be a way!

:/


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Will you be having a permanent shelter for the Jersey cow at all? Now, I am no expert on cattle, but I do know beef cattle can usually get by with no shelter, however, dairy cattle are thinner and have finer hair so you would think they would at least require some sort of windbreak. I don't know what climate you live in, but will she still be out tethered & grazing when it's snowing? When it's hailing? When it's raining? When it's windy? Or will you have her in a nice dry barn eating hay? Even if you can just buy a 10x10 dog kennel (though I'm not sure the door will be wide enough), you could have a nice little shelter for her if you put a tarp around the sides of it with the roof canopy on top.


----------



## bubba1358 (Aug 31, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Will you be having a permanent shelter for the Jersey cow at all?.


Yes, I will. There is a concrete slab that is already roofed by metal just behind my shed (aka, hay storage facility). It also has a 6' tall privacy fence extending from the shed as a windbreak for the prevailing winds here. The folks we bought this place from were dog breeders, so they this elaborate kennel system in the shed with runs coming out of it - I'm just increasing the animal size a bit.  I'll be enclosing the whole kaboodle in cattle panels (should take 4 or 5), from the windbreak fence to the opposite edge of the shed, as a permanent "zero graze" in the winter and on really bad days. I also have some extra metal panels with which to extend the roof. My sheep will overwinter here too. Donkey refuses to go near it. 

So really, this whole concept is for days of light rain or bright sun.

Our climate: we're located between Nashville and Chattanooga, and on a plateau. Grass grows past Thanksgiving, and starts up again March 1st. We've had I think a combined 1/2" of snow that past two winters (the only ones we've been here for).


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 4, 2013)

Well Bubba ...  I constructed  2   12' x 12' stalls with a steel roof using steel panels with plywood attached  for sides and steel 2" posts set into 2 ft. of concrete at the corners.  Worked fine for light rain /wind ... however this shelter took a flying lesson and ended up all mangled after landing about 50 feet away.   Having this experience, I would say that you save time and money by building a very heavy and permanent structure that doesn't include a gift certificate for flying lessons.


----------



## bubba1358 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Well Bubba ...  I constructed  2   12' x 12' stalls with a steel roof using steel panels with plywood attached  for sides and steel 2" posts set into 2 ft. of concrete at the corners.  Worked fine for light rain /wind ... however this shelter took a flying lesson and ended up all mangled after landing about 50 feet away.   Having this experience, I would say that you save time and money by building a very heavy and permanent structure that doesn't include a gift certificate for flying lessons.


Thanks Boss. I do have one already about half built in the shed. I just need to add a few more roof panels and run some cattle panels along 2 sides to create the pen.

Getting back to the larger question, does a Jersey cow need shade when tethered out in open pasture on a sunny Southern summer day? And if so, how could that be provided in a way that is durable, can be protected from flying lessons, and can be moved by a child? I'm still racking my brain on this - it's one of the last pieces (besides budget!) in getting my family a new Jersey milk cow this spring....


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 4, 2013)

If she doesnt have shade, make sure she has a LOT of cool, fresh water.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Sep 4, 2013)

A temporary car/rv shelter can work. Sometimes you can get them used on craigslist.   Here's a portable shelter design from hobby farms: http://www.hobbyfarms.com/livestock-and-pets/how-to-build-shade-shelter.aspx
You could also build a loafing shed for the pasture which will come in handy even if you build something more enclosed for the winter somewhere else - shade is essential.


----------



## bubba1358 (Sep 4, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> A temporary car/rv shelter can work. Sometimes you can get them used on craigslist.   Here's a portable shelter design from hobby farms: http://www.hobbyfarms.com/livestock-and-pets/how-to-build-shade-shelter.aspx
> You could also build a loafing shed for the pasture which will come in handy even if you build something more enclosed for the winter somewhere else - shade is essential.


I thought about that exact thing, but it would be far too heavy for the kids to move. Remember, I'd be doing rotational tethering on nice weather days, and days I have to drive in to the office, the kids would be trained to milk and move everything (I work from home and homeschool, FWIW, so someone's always here). Same problem with the loafing shed - too heavy. 

SheepGirl, could adequate water provide enough cooling *in leiu of *shade?


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 4, 2013)

If the shade shelter is too light ... the cow or the wind  will destroy it sooner or later.  If it is too heavy, the kids will not be able to  move it. I would not expect them to. Try moving a small wagon loaded with 50 lbs. of  metal over 6 inches and 20 ft.  of grass.  The kids will not be able to...  Neither could  you or maybe you could, but it would be a strugle! .  A few hours in the sun will not harm any cow. Cows do graze out in a sunny pasture all the time all over the country, even in dry desert like climates with tree shade being quite rare.  I have seen many  a dairy cow ( numbering in the hundreds  in a single pasture )  grazing all day out in pastures in arid Cal. where one has temperatures around 100 +/- in July, Aug., and Sept. and there is no shade. Drinking water is available at the barns/ corrals / loafing sheds that they can easily walk to if needed.    A permanent sound structure is your best and least expensive option in the long run.


----------



## bubba1358 (Sep 5, 2013)

Boss, that makes sense. I would definitely be providing a large bucket of fresh water daily. I will have a 20 or 50 gallon tub, and fill it fresh at each milking, that would be accessible from the tether line. This is something my kids can do too: dump out the yucky water and turn on the hose to refill. So, yes, there will be water a-plenty.

So I'm gathering that given ample water, having a tethered milking cow in full summer sun all day is not a problem - correct?


----------



## bubba1358 (Sep 9, 2013)

bubba1358 said:
			
		

> So I'm gathering that given ample water, having a tethered milking cow in full summer sun all day is not a problem - correct?


bump....


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Sep 10, 2013)

We have Holsteins and when the temps reached over 90.. they layed out in the sun all day. They do have a creek and trees for shade.. but they would lay out in the sun instead of the shade. if she has water available at all times I think she would be fine.


----------



## bubba1358 (Sep 10, 2013)

CrazyCowLover said:
			
		

> We have Holsteins and when the temps reached over 90.. they layed out in the sun all day. They do have a creek and trees for shade.. but they would lay out in the sun instead of the shade. if she has water available at all times I think she would be fine.


Awesome. Thanks for the info. Whelp, time to start planning this thing I suppose. Thanks all.


----------

